# 721 modem problem



## dwforslund (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm having trouble with my 721 with the modem. I did a PPV because I have a coupon for PPV's. I've had the machine since February but haven't done any PPV's until now. I can't get the 721 to call out with the PPV. Tech support sent a signal to force the 721 to call out, but nothing happened. My 301 got the signal and calls out just fine. In addition, the system doesn't respond
to CallerID. It has a few times, but most of the time it doesn't. 
After much discussion with Advanced Tech Support, they want to send me a new machine. Is this really called for? I will have to dump about 24hours of video to DVD since there appears to be no way to transfer the recorded shows onto another PVR (or any other digital device). 

Has any one else experienced this? Any suggestions?


----------



## 120inna55 (May 28, 2003)

dwforslund said:


> I'm having trouble with my 721 with the modem. I did a PPV because I have a coupon for PPV's. I've had the machine since February but haven't done any PPV's until now. I can't get the 721 to call out with the PPV. Tech support sent a signal to force the 721 to call out, but nothing happened. My 301 got the signal and calls out just fine. In addition, the system doesn't respond
> to CallerID. It has a few times, but most of the time it doesn't.
> After much discussion with Advanced Tech Support, they want to send me a new machine. Is this really called for? I will have to dump about 24hours of video to DVD since there appears to be no way to transfer the recorded shows onto another PVR (or any other digital device).
> 
> Has any one else experienced this? Any suggestions?


I haven't discovered a problem with PPV (come to think of it, I haven't tried it since the purchase of the 721), but my CallerID quit on me. I read somewhere on this board that a card reset could fix the problem. I worked for me, and I've had no problems since then. I assume that you've tried a card reset already?


----------



## boomerang (Aug 10, 2002)

This exact same thing happened to me with a twist. I was unable to purchase any more PPV's because the PPV buffer had become full and my 721 would not phone home. They blasted down the signal and it didn't work for me either.

I've been sitting here desperately trying to remember what fixed it and it's just not coming to me.

I do remember I went through several calls to tech support and finally got a hold of someone down there that had the fix, and it was really simple. The tech said the problem was that the latest software upgrade had not fully "taken".

That's why I'm thinking that a power down reset did the trick. Pull the plug on that sucker when it's running. Wait thirty seconds and plug it back in and let it reboot.

I'll give this a lot more thought and hopefully I will remember, but I won't be back here to the boards until tomorrow afternoon. Post back your results.


----------



## dwforslund (Feb 2, 2003)

I've pulled the smartcard several times and have now tried the full power reboot. Nothing seems to have changed. I'll see if anything changes after waiting awhile. 
Thanks for the suggestions, though.

Dave


----------



## boomerang (Aug 10, 2002)

Well I can't remember the actual fix. Sign of middle age I guess.

I do remember this though.

Click on;
Menu
System Setup
Diagnostic Tests

You should have listed there;
Connection
Dial Out
Hard Drive (This one will be greyed out)

If you have any other entries than those, you have the same situation I did. If it was fixable for me, I would think it would be fixable for you.

Maybe one last try to tech support?

Sorry I can't help any firther.


----------



## dwforslund (Feb 2, 2003)

boomerang said:


> Well I can't remember the actual fix. Sign of middle age I guess.
> 
> I do remember this though.
> 
> ...


I do have other entries. One is "Calamity Alert" another is A/V Test. I'm wondering if a new release of the software might
help (change?) the problem.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## boomerang (Aug 10, 2002)

Hey it just might. We've been waiting a looooong time for the latest release. Maybe it would be worthwhile to wait it out and see.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I noticed that my modem functions did not work until I grounded my system.... I imagine that is a requirement... once I got a good ground, callerid started working.


----------



## dwforslund (Feb 2, 2003)

Neil Derryberry said:


> I noticed that my modem functions did not work until I grounded my system.... I imagine that is a requirement... once I got a good ground, callerid started working.


Was this with a wireless modem or regular phone line? Also, what did you do to ground your 721?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## dwforslund (Feb 2, 2003)

boomerang said:


> This exact same thing happened to me with a twist. I was unable to purchase any more PPV's because the PPV buffer had become full and my 721 would not phone home. They blasted down the signal and it didn't work for me either.
> 
> I've been sitting here desperately trying to remember what fixed it and it's just not coming to me.
> 
> ...


Did you by chance for a complete system reset and have it redownload the new system all over again? If so, did this erase what you had on the hard drive?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## boomerang (Aug 10, 2002)

I may have had to do an NVM reset or whatever it's called. As I said I truly don't remember.

I seem to recall having to reset all my preferences. Lost all my custom guides. All my timers remained. I don't store programs. I watch them all and erase them so I can't say whether you would lose all them or not.

Maybe that is what I had to do. I feel bad because I wish I could tell you exactly what fixed it. It was quite a while back.

Just in case you need it, this thread contains the procedure to do an NVM reset.


----------



## dwforslund (Feb 2, 2003)

I just did an NVM reset and erased my preferences, but nothing else is different. 

thanks,


----------



## Chuck (Feb 25, 2003)

dwforslund said:


> I just did an NVM reset and erased my preferences, but nothing else is different.
> 
> thanks,


Are you using a wireless phone jack or a hard line to connect?
If your using a wireless jack try connecting with a hard line or if you are already using a hard line try a new phone wire could be the one you have isn't making good contact...
Good luck


----------



## dwforslund (Feb 2, 2003)

I've used both. I'm using a wired jack now. I've seen it work once or twice. But in addition,
I can't get the system to call out even after Dish sent a signal to it twice. I know the signal came in because my 301 did ask to call out and did so without any problems. The 721 isn't responding. They will send me a replacement machine, but I need to dump some of the video from the hard drive, so I'm willing to try some more things before I do.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 25, 2003)

dwforslund said:


> I've used both. I'm using a wired jack now. I've seen it work once or twice. But in addition,
> I can't get the system to call out even after Dish sent a signal to it twice. I know the signal came in because my 301 did ask to call out and did so without any problems. The 721 isn't responding. They will send me a replacement machine, but I need to dump some of the video from the hard drive, so I'm willing to try some more things before I do.


The only other thing I can think of is when my caller ID stoped working I did a.
Menu.
System Setup.
Point Dish.
Switch Check.
and for some crazy reason it started working.
Then try.
Menu.
System Setup.
Diagnostic Tests.
Dial Out.
What does this say? I can't remember what it should say somthing like passes not sure then try the Dial Out button...
That's all I can suggest if you can't get it to respond let us know how your new unit is working out..
Knock on wood I haven't had this (your) problem yet  
Good luck


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

dwforslund said:


> ...I will have to dump about 24hours of video to DVD since there appears to be no way to transfer the recorded shows onto another PVR (or any other digital device).


This seems like a good point to raise this question:

Why don't our PVR's have a port available for this? If I get an RMA process started, why can't I unpack the new unit and using a parallel cable or firewire cable, move everything from one unit to the other before sending the old one back? This would make a lot of customers much less unhappy than the current practice does.

Unfortunately, under the current climate with Nazi's like Jack Valenti and the RIAA calling the shots, it probably won't happen. I also can't imagine DISH looking for ways to make RMA-ing a unit easier for the customer, either, since they've already cashed the checks.


----------



## dwforslund (Feb 2, 2003)

I agree. Elsewhere it seems you can connect a USB ethernet, but I don't know how to download or upload files through it.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## dwforslund (Feb 2, 2003)

the caller id all of a sudden started working again. This was after several
system reboots, but no real indication of what got it going. Now I just
need to get it to dial out. This would avoid my having to replace the
machine that is otherwise working very well. I worry that a replacement
might not work as well, but perhaps this is not a well-founded worry.

Thanks all for the help. (It would be nice to know how I could connect
an ethernet and extract the files, and replace them as needed).


----------

